# Oh my Angie, I found some goodies



## Debbie in Wa (Dec 28, 2007)

Just got the new KeepsakeQuilter book in the mail and had to sit down and drool. I haven't gotten a book in a while and love ordering through them. Just wanted to show you some goodies I found. The third pic shows you how to make binding in a snap and the last pic shows you how to seam pieces of batting together to make on big piece.
Take a Peek!


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

I'm not Angie, but I really like both quilts, especially the first one.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Debbie - Wow and neat and I love them both.
I see a new book in my future.
Thank you so much for showing these to me.


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

That 1st quilt is absolutely gorgeous!

Are they pulling the fabric through a cutting mat for that binding, or is that some special gadget?


----------



## Debbie in Wa (Dec 28, 2007)

Tinker,
you pull your fabric through it and it folds it at the same time. You press as you go so that it makes binding in no time.


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

Deb, do you know what it is called? Or where to get one?


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Drool!!


----------



## Dandish (Feb 8, 2007)

Nice stuff! Love the bargello quilt. 

As for that roll of fusing to put the pieces of batting together? It's expensive, but if you go buy a bolt of the lightest weight fusible web/interfacing at JoAnn (about $6 for the whole bolt, IRC) you can cut your own strips (much more than the roll!) and do the exact same thing with it. I've done it and it works wonderfully. I'm not near the bolt at the moment, but if I can remember I'll post exactly what it is later.

Edit: Just wanted to add that to get nicely matching edges in your batting join - overlap, cut with rotary cutter, then join the freshly cut edges. You don't have to do this, of course, but it comes out almost perfect when you can/do.


----------



## newcolorado (Jan 31, 2012)

Thank you all for ideas. I have some fusable stuff and I have strips of batting. Some one on this forum said years back whip stitch the strips together. Walmart now has lowloft just under $6 a batt. Last time I had bought batts I swear they wanted like $13. 

I love that border.


----------



## Debbie in Wa (Dec 28, 2007)

Tinker said:


> Deb, do you know what it is called? Or where to get one?


It was a picture in the new Keepsake Quilters book. You could go to their online store and find it there too.


----------



## Debbie in Wa (Dec 28, 2007)

Dandish said:


> Nice stuff! Love the bargello quilt.
> 
> As for that roll of fusing to put the pieces of batting together? It's expensive, but if you go buy a bolt of the lightest weight fusible web/interfacing at JoAnn (about $6 for the whole bolt, IRC) you can cut your own strips (much more than the roll!) and do the exact same thing with it. I've done it and it works wonderfully. I'm not near the bolt at the moment, but if I can remember I'll post exactly what it is later.
> 
> Edit: Just wanted to add that to get nicely matching edges in your batting join - overlap, cut with rotary cutter, then join the freshly cut edges. You don't have to do this, of course, but it comes out almost perfect when you can/do.


thanks for the tip as I never had thought of that before.


----------



## Dandish (Feb 8, 2007)

I just looked at that bolt of fusible - It's Pellon JAS Val-u-fuse - marked $9.99 and I used the 40% coupon, of course. Just cut it into strips and there you have it.


----------

